# New build by Tom Baker



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Built by Tom Baker for Phil Pignon of Road Race Replicas. Approximately 50 hours time start to finish.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks "AWESOME". Way to go.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! That's a lot of hours, but it shows! Great effort Tom!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I guess it's ok.










Holy cow its A OK


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bada Bing is right!! Awesum build... this is some fancy slot building.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...totally tubular...zilla


----------



## renniealba (Jun 21, 2009)

nice!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

incredible build!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, not sure I'd want to run it on the track. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:  rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing build!!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Looks great, not sure I'd want to run it on the track. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Tom builds all of his cars to be race worthy . No shelf Queens ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. I'd have to run it.

Really a work of art.:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow I envy you guys with so much talent for detail!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW! Perfection attained Tom.

I'd be chicken to track it.


----------

